# Toro 826 circa 1980. Briggs Engines 190402-0989 Fuel line size?



## Rich Speers (Jan 20, 2017)

From what I can tell the inner diameter on these Briggs engines is 1/4. I am seeing different out diameters though. I have two engines that don't run. Both outer diameters are different but both seem to have inner diameters of 1/4. Wondering what the "stock" outer diameter is or doesn't it make a difference as long as the inner is 1/4? Need to replace these gunky fuel lines.

Thanks for the help everybody.

Rich


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

As long as the OD fits through everywhere it needs to it's not a concern. Match ID, bingo.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Generally speaking there are two 1/4"id lines, one with 7/16"od and the other 1/2"od. Most auto parts stores only stock the 1/2" size so you usually need to find a small engine shop to find the smaller 7/16". Buy the smaller size and you will be all set to repair either engine.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Above, 1/4" ID, 7/16" OD, it can be difficult to put the 1/2" OD fuel line through where you want to. Buy braided black fuel line, not tubular hose.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Small engines use the 7/16" line, from the factory. It will fit behind the flywheel and engine cover. That helps it from freezing. If you obtain and install the 7/16" line, it can be done without stripping down the engine. It will slide thru

GLuck. Jay


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

To change the hose, put a wooden dowel or a piece of threaded rod in each end of the hose and feed the old hose out, feed the new hose in.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Many times, replacing a fuel line is usually on a machine someone picked up, and refurbishing, and usually been stored in a shed or outside.

Chances are you will want to clean out all the mice remnants from under the cowl pull cover, as well as inspect in there anyways, and usually the primer hose is shot as well, as that is only flimsy like a windshield washer hose.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Rich Speers said:


> Wondering what the "stock" outer diameter is or doesn't it make a difference as long as the inner is 1/4?


Since the supply on these old Briggs runs in open air around the front of the engine the OD doesnt matter. Tecumseh would need the small OD to run between the flywheel and block gaps.


----------



## Rich Speers (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for the great tips everybody. I'll start on it tomorrow.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

1/4 Inch ID Fuel Line The Black Rubber Hose Kind Is What You Need.


----------

